# 3930 will not start



## mevans59 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 3930 New Holland that will not start. Battery OK, starter OK, switches in transmission and pto checked out be OK, there is a relay in the fuse box next to the battery that clicks everytime you turn the key, anybody familiar with this problem?


----------

